# Hunter Safety Course Question



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Thought I would check here for some feed back. What do you guys think the right age for a kid to take this class should be. The reason I ask is I have a 8 yr old daughter who will be 9 by next hunting season, and she has really taking a interest in hunting. I am not saying I would or wouldent take her out next year that all depends on many factors. But I really am considering a hunter safety course this year. Have any of you experienced this course with a kid of this age?


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

i do not see a problem with that you could also allow her to apprentice under you for up to 3 yrs


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I have had kids come and take my class as young as 7. As long as she can read, she should be able to take the class. Go to the ODNR Div. of Wildlife site and download a manual. Start working with her and she'll be ready to take it. Take the course with her and make it a family deal. 

Here is the link for the manual: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Hun...on_tool/hunteredpdfs/tabid/18577/Default.aspx


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a relative that did quite well at 9 years old. But she also is ate up with wanting to hunt so I think that helps. It was also open book test at the end I believe.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

trackingirl said:


> It was also open book test at the end I believe.


It shouldn't have been.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

My son took it 3 years ago when he was 8. It was 3 days and he really enjoyed it. The test was not open book. He only missed 2 questions on the test. If they can't read or understand a question. The instructor can read it to them. I took it with him and enjoyed it myself!


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

i wasnt sure - I cant remember about the open book part, I think I left the room for a smoke while she stayed with her grandpa for the test


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Both of my sons have taken it when they were 8.And my daughter is taking it this year at age 8.As long as they can read and understand what they are ready then have her take it.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

My son was six when he took the course, Instructor said I could help with test just could'nt give ansewers. He did well only really stumbled on a couple questions. After test the whole class reveiewed the test again. I have enjoyed many seasons with him. he is 15 now.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! I was not expecting so much positive feed back on this question. I am definetly excited to get her out next year and am looking forward to taking the class with her. Great to hear I am not the only one with kids excited to spend time in the outdoors.


----------



## Sargee6 (Nov 24, 2009)

Both of my boys took the class 2 years ago, 9 and 12 years old, I pulled the study book off the the ODNR web site and would work with them a couple of nights a week. It was a closed book test. My 9 year old scored 100% and the 12 year old scored 99%. While I was there I took the test with them. There are 4 courses up in Summit county and 1 in Stark being offered per the ODNR web site.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

As a hunter education instructor I have seen children as young as 5 take the course and pass. The teaching methods used and the way the test is given offer a good chance of passing. In the classes I teach we always offer to read the test to any students that would rather do it that way. Download the manual as Toxic suggested or stop by the local division headquarters for the DOW and get one. Worse case scenario the child ends up taking the course twice.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Both of my boys were young, I don't remember the exact ages. I saw other young kids in their class as well. I can say, some are ready at that age, some clearly were not ready.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Thats true. Children younger than about 8 that take the course should be able to pay at least partial attention for an hour or so. In my classes I try to keep the kids nterested with demonstrations and questions.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks again everybody. I mentioned it to my daughter and she is really excited.
HuntinBill, How can I find out when you are offering classes?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I am currently preparing my class schedule for the year. I will have 2 or 3 classes befiore spring turkey. Starting in august I will have at least one class a month through november and possibly a few classes over the winter. I will have the moderators post my schedule in a sticky in both the Hunters lodge section and the general discussions section. 

Thanks
Huntinbull


----------

